# The Best Hitch Bike Racks



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 1-Up USA Super Duty Double 2"*, "_with no thru-bolt safety_" - this is false as of a Super Duty Double 2" shipped late June 2021. They now come standard with a locking through-bolt that passes through a closed slot in the hitch. It's a slot instead of a hole so that you can adjust the amount of hitch insertion.

Also, the *RockyMounts Backstage Swing Away* does not have an "_excellent ground clearance_" compared to the "_good ground clearance_" of the *1-Up anything*. The departure angle is pretty much as bad as anything that juts out horizontally from the hitch at hitch level. Somebody is smoking wildfire fumes.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Where's @Harold ? 😂


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a 4 bike saris and it really is nice. It takes up as much room as my previous thule 2 bike when extended, can hold 4 bikes of various sizes (we have 2 adult bikes and 2 children and have used it with 20" wheel and now 24" wheels), plays nice with my Jones as well as my wife's Devinci. The other thing I really like is it can hold a bike with fenders easily as the arms are locked in position and the tire lock can be placed gently over the fender to restrain the bike, something my Thule could not do either. I have yet to find a fault with this rack.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

so which one is the best?


----------



## Squirrel in the Spokes (Apr 9, 2021)

Harold said:


> so which one is the best?


The best is the best and that's the best


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I like the one-up because they hired a photographer that knows how to pose a bicycle for a proper photo.
Seat lowered, crank arm and gear selection is perfect. LOL

Oh, and I do like their product although I don't own a rack.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

DtEW said:


> *Re: 1-Up USA Super Duty Double 2"*, "_with no thru-bolt safety_" - this is false as of a Super Duty Double 2" shipped late June 2021. They now come standard with a locking through-bolt that passes through a closed slot in the hitch. It's a slot instead of a hole so that you can adjust the amount of hitch insertion.
> 
> Also, the *RockyMounts Backstage Swing Away* does not have an "_excellent ground clearance_" compared to the "_good ground clearance_" of the *1-Up anything*. The departure angle is pretty much as bad as anything that juts out horizontally from the hitch at hitch level. Somebody is smoking wildfire fumes.


Yea, just bought a Super Duty. Came with a hitch pin lock.


----------



## trimess (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm going to make a plug for a budget rack not mentioned here: the Swagman Quad 2+2 (I got mine for $530 off Amazon)








QUAD 2+2


The Swagman QUAD 2+2 hitch mounted platform bike rack is the ultimate in user-friendly versatility. It can carry two bikes or attach the add-on to transport four and carries bikes of most sizes of frames, wheels, and tire widths. It’s super easy to load the bikes onto the rack. The padded...




www.swagman.net





I've had this rack about 3 months now and it's really nice. Solid metal all around (including the wheel baskets). You can easily adapt it to just 2 bikes or all 4 bike with the add on. It folds pretty well against the car when not in use (and we can still open our back hatch with the 2 bike rack). Biggest downside is that it doesn't fold out when bikes are on it to get in the back hatch. But I don't find that to be that much of a hassle. But we just moved across the country with 4 bikes ranging from my 29er to my wife's city bike to my daughter's 20in kid's bike on this rack and it worked flawlessly.

Would highly recommend as a functional alternative to the (much more expensive) name brands.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

trimess said:


> I'm going to make a plug for a budget rack not mentioned here: the Swagman Quad 2+2 (I got mine for $530 off Amazon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I considered a lower priced Swagman but ended up buying a 1up. I will say, I have two Swagman roof racks that are probably going on 7 years old that have held up well despite mostly living on my Forester. I mostly just used them to transport road bikes when one or more of my kids was riding with me. I just bought crossbars for my Crosstrek and I'm sure the Swagmans will end up back in use at some point.


----------



## lone_tree (Jan 22, 2015)

shwndh said:


> Yea, just bought a Super Duty. Came with a hitch pin lock.


All 1Up racks come with the receiver lock now. I thought this comment in the article was referring to the wheel holding cam mechanism not having a safety if the cam wears out. Maybe not. At any rate, I've had my 1up rack for 6 years and the cam mech still operates like new.

I think this review was recycled or scraped from another site because the wording of the 1Up section sounds very familiar&#8230;


----------



## Borgf15 (Jun 5, 2012)

Another big drawback for a hitch rack which was not mentioned is the fact that your bikes will get dusty/dirty when travelling on dirt roads. A way to partially combat that is to keep a battery operated leaf blower in your trunk to use when you get to the trailhead.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I had a Lolo last year and sold it and bought a Velocirax 5x, which holds 5 bikes with a wider spacing. I can't think of a single aspect in which the Lolo is better than the Velocirax.


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a RockyMounts Monorail. It seems decent, but it also seems like it's made out of a lot of plastic. Time will tell on the durability I guess.


----------



## trimess (Oct 10, 2008)

chazpat said:


> I considered a lower priced Swagman but ended up buying a 1up. I will say, I have two Swagman roof racks that are probably going on 7 years old that have held up well despite mostly living on my Forester. I mostly just used them to transport road bikes when one or more of my kids was riding with me. I just bought crossbars for my Crosstrek and I'm sure the Swagmans will end up back in use at some point.


I should also mention the Swagman is the cheapest dual locking (hitch AND bike) rack that you will find. That was important for me.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

1up usa is the winner for me. i've owned it for 4 years so far and haven't had any problems with it. the rack lives on my vehicle and the only time it comes off is after use during mid west salty winters. only maintenance i do to it is once a season shoot graphite on the hitch cam and occasionally hose it down. i was recently given a love tap at a stop sign and had multiple pieces replaced to make it like new again. how many other companies will sell you just the parts you need? not many. oh and the article should give the origin of manufacture as this is important to me and others.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

vegen said:


> I have a RockyMounts Monorail. It seems decent, but it also seems like it's made out of a lot of plastic. Time will tell on the durability I guess.


Just a few bits like the wheel trays, which is fairly standard. The Thule and Yakima's are loaded with plastic. I've been beating on a RockyMounts for couple years now and it's super solid. For ~$360 on discount, name a better rack.


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

motard5 said:


> Just a few bits like the wheel trays, which is fairly standard. The Thule and Yakima's are loaded with plastic. I've been beating on a RockyMounts for couple years now and it's super solid. For ~$360 on discount, name a better rack.


I'm not saying I have a better one in mind. I haven't had it too long and the plastic was the only concern I had.


----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

Just purchased the 1UP super duty. Have used on multiple short trips and one to CO. It is well made, works flawless with ease of use regardless of bike/tire sizes. You can't go wrong with a rack made in Dickeyville, WI!


----------



## FoghornLegburn (Sep 3, 2008)

I had the Kuat NV 1.0 and now have the 2.0. I've also owned a couple of racks from Thule and Rockymounts. IMO the Kuat is hands-down the best looking, and is among the highest quality racks out there. Both of the Kuats I've owned have functioned flawlessly, and withstood a good amount of use and abuse (they live on my cars 24/7, and I regularly take them on dirt roads, switch them out between 2-bike and 4-bike mode, etc). The design is very well thought out - for example, the height of the rack in the folded position is much lower than that of my old Thule, which means it doesn't interfere with my backup camera. In addition, their customer service is OUTSTANDING. I've called to order accessories a couple times, and both times the agent just waived the charges and sent the accessories for free - just to surprise and delight. As they say when you call, it's "face melting customer service." However, they just gave a sneak peak to their new rack: the Piston Pro X. This thing looks like a beast and solves the few minor pain points I have with the current rack (including the ability to easily swing up and down the 4 bike rack when fully loaded). They sent a teaser video yesterday - check it out. I'd strongly consider selling my 2.0 for the Piston, but if you're in the market for a new rack I'd that this one a strong look.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I just received a 1up Super Duty single rack a week after ordering. The rack is fantastic, so quick and easy to use. I was using a RockyMounts BrassKnuckles rack before which is also pretty solid, but wanted to stop hoisting bikes up onto the roof.

The 1up has some quirks but I’m very satisfied with it. It’s solid, no bike movement or noise to speak of when traveling.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Schril said:


> Just purchased the 1UP super duty. Have used on multiple short trips and one to CO. It is well made, works flawless with ease of use regardless of bike/tire sizes. You can't go wrong with a rack made in Dickeyville, WI!


Dickeyville for the win!!!!!


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

BmanInTheD said:


> I had a Lolo last year and sold it and bought a Velocirax 5x, which holds 5 bikes with a wider spacing. I can't think of a single aspect in which the Lolo is better than the Velocirax.


Interesting take on the Lolo vs Velocirax. I looked at both extensively (including the never ending slew of Velocirax promoting Youtubers) and ended up with a Lolo. I took delivery last Friday. We have everything from 16" through 29" wheel bikes (including road bikes) we needed to carry and the Lolo seemed like a better fit for us. I made the selection based on the lower profile, lower price, ease of fitting any size bike, and being USA made.

Other than some testing around the neighborhood I've only used the Lolo once once. The rack was solid and so were the bikes. Whether at 80 MPH or traversing fire roads everything held in place. The spacing is a little tight if you load it down with 6 bikes, but taking a little care in loading the bikes seems to prevent unwanted contact. Our big test will come next month when we haul six bikes from central California to Bend, OR and back.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

rton20s said:


> Interesting take on the Lolo vs Velocirax. I looked at both extensively (including the never-ending slew of Velocirax promoting Youtubers) and ended up with a Lolo. I took delivery last Friday. We have everything from 16" through 29" wheel bikes (including road bikes) we needed to carry and the Lolo seemed like a better fit for us. I made the selection based on the lower profile, lower price, ease of fitting any size bike, and being USA made.
> 
> Other than some testing around the neighborhood I've only used the Lolo once.. The rack was solid and so were the bikes. Whether at 80 MPH or traversing fire roads everything held in place. The spacing is a little tight if you load it down with 6 bikes, but taking a little care in loading the bikes seems to prevent unwanted contact. Our big test will come next month when we haul six bikes from central California to Bend, OR and back.


Thanks for that input. Keep us posted as you put some miles and smiles with that rack.


----------



## SoaD009 (Mar 25, 2018)

Which rack is the best for long wheelbases? My Saris SuperClamp EX can barely hold my 1260 mm enduro bike.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

SoaD009 said:


> Which rack is the best for long wheelbases? My Saris SuperClamp EX can barely hold my 1260 mm enduro bike.


If you're asking about trays, I'm not sure. If you need to hold several bikes, a vertical rack is the way to go. The bar mount style (Lolo) might be the best option for really long bikes since the length created by the slack head angle and longer forks extends up rather than down. Most wheel tray and fork mount vertical racks only hang lower as the wheelbase increases.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

SoaD009 said:


> Which rack is the best for long wheelbases? My Saris SuperClamp EX can barely hold my 1260 mm enduro bike.


I would say the Saris MTR. It can easily handl bikes up to 1350mm wheelbase.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

DtEW said:


> Also, the *RockyMounts Backstage Swing Away* does not have an "_excellent ground clearance_" compared to the "_good ground clearance_" of the *1-Up anything*. The departure angle is pretty much as bad as anything that juts out horizontally from the hitch at hitch level. Somebody is smoking wildfire fumes.


They could have worded it better, but they are referring to when the rack opens up and swings around. There are swing away racks that aren't meant to open with bikes on them = disaster. And there have been people who added swing open adapters to their existing racks and just having the extra length/leverage causes the whole thing to sag a bit more. So depending on the set up you can easily contact the ground as you swing it around.

On that note I wish Kuat would have integrated a swing away feature into their existing rack design instead of making an overpriced version of the 1UP... I don't see the value proposition over the system they were already using?? (at least it doesn't look like it was built with erector set parts though!  )

I was very close to getting that Rocky rack at the beginning of summer but wanted to see if any other options came out. I have some extra space between my Kuat and my truck so I can get in there. But I think at some point soon I want a swing out so I have full access to the back!



Borgf15 said:


> Another big drawback for a hitch rack which was not mentioned is the fact that your bikes will get dusty/dirty when traveling on dirt roads. A way to partially combat that is to keep a battery operated leaf blower in your trunk to use when you get to the trailhead.


A leaf blower in your trunk to blow dust off your MOUNTAIN BIKE that your about to go ride in the MOUNTAIN's...? You should probably carry a bucket of soapy water, towels and some wax while your at it... hate to take the bike on the trails if it's all messy...   

Your point is valid though! Rock chips can be a thing too depending on road conditions and speed. My rear rack is on a custom bumper to lift it out of the way a bit more to help with that issue and just off road clearance. But one time I forgot it was back there and hit some mud puddles on the way back. OMG I couldn't believe how much mud I threw on my bike... Course, that's just called riding in England...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

No mention of the new $1400 Küat?


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> No mention of the new $1400 Küat?


OMG! The Piston X Pro
Kashima coated piston arms, 1Up style wheel securing, integrated lights. Now, bike racks are going to be worth more than bikes. Seems a bit much but I'm sure people will buy it.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

shwndh said:


> OMG! The Piston X Pro
> Kashima coated piston arms, 1Up style wheel securing, integrated lights. Now, bike racks are going to be worth more than bikes. Seems a bit much but I'm sure people will buy it.


It'll match the fork, shocks, and dropper! Rad!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

shwndh said:


> OMG! The Piston X Pro
> Kashima coated piston arms, 1Up style wheel securing, integrated lights. Now, bike racks are going to be worth more than bikes. Seems a bit much but I'm sure people will buy it.


gotta keep up with the jones'


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> It'll match the fork, shocks, and dropper! Rad!


I'm thinking that's precisely the market, even though nobody who buys one will admit as much. And it'll sell like hotcakes. I think it's brilliant (in a marketing sense).


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

DtEW said:


> I'm thinking that's precisely the market, even though nobody who buys one will admit as much. And it'll sell like hotcakes. I think it's brilliant (in a marketing sense).


I'm going to sell my bike and get one. At least it will look good on my car.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

shwndh said:


> I'm going to sell my bike and get one. At least it will look good on my car.


But what will you match it to then?

I know, get the car Kashima'ed.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow- $1400 klamz! Still amazes me how much all of them have gone up. I'd probably fork out $1k or so just to avoid the fugly 1up with fingernails on a chalk board screechy sounds.

I guess the barely used NV-2 I bought months back for $250 was a decent deal LOL

1st NV2 (that I paid <$400 for, no tax & free shipping!) did a stellar job for 10+ years. Other than starting to look faded ugly from being on the back of my car 99% of the time through rain/snow/ice/... it still has life left in it. (I gave it to a friend who's sib needed a hitch rack).


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

Harold said:


> so which one is the best?


thule


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

I have the Thule X2 and can say it's a solid rack. If I were to buy again, I would likely get the 1Up. All the plastic on the Thule makes me concerned it won't be around in a few years. So far, so good. Carries an ebike and acoustic bike w/o trouble. But it does bounce/wobble a bit. The bikes aren't going anywhere, but it doesn't look all that solid when hitting bumps.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jiw71 said:


> thule


and on what criteria do you base that assessment?


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, our LOLO rack and bikes came out unscathed after a jackhole decided to back his minivan straight up from his parking spot directly into our loaded bikes. I saw it happening from inside the restaurant and ran outside just in time to see our bikes move slightly from the impact. Of course, the driver of the van said, "I didn't hit, but we claim close." I corrected him and proceeded to check the bikes and the rack as well as I could with the light from my phone. No visible damage and everything felt solid. Everything still performed flawlessly on the hour drive home. 

I know things would have been much worse had we been using a tray style rack. And I wonder if the results would have been the same with a tire hold style vertical rack. Impact seemed to be isolated to the back tires only with the LOLO. Had the bikes been held in the opposite direction, the guys might have had a bike seat or two through his back window. 😬


----------



## ShokFlip (Jan 17, 2004)

A good review, but no mention of the difference a hitch rack vs. a roof rack regarding wind noise.
I can't hear the hitch rack or bikes with my car and bike, but just a roof rack, with nothing on it, it can sound like a freight train.


----------



## RTCallahan (Aug 25, 2021)

Wondering how old the content in this post really is? RockyMounts, for instance, no longer makes the SplitRail rack. It has been replaced by the Splitrail LS, which makes a lot of improvements to an already great rack.


----------



## RTCallahan (Aug 25, 2021)

ShokFlip said:


> A good review, but no mention of the difference a hitch rack vs. a roof rack regarding wind noise.
> I can't hear the hitch rack or bikes with my car and bike, but just a roof rack, with nothing on it, it can sound like a freight train.


Aero crossbars really help in that regard. I used to run round bars with a fairing and my new aero bars are much quieter even without the fairing.


----------



## drdre (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a kuat nv2 on my tesla3, the hitch is pretty low on that car so then the long arm that sticks straight out has a tendency to grind on dips. No other racks have such a long arm out of the hitch. This also keeps the work stand quite low. I know you can get an attachment that raises it by a few inches but I would look elsewhere if you have a sporty car. 

I'll note otherwise, the quality is very high, looks good, holds bikes well even if the tire deflates when mounted, and does fat bikes well. Wish I had the oneup.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

I had a little trailer like this in the 80's when BMX racing and I think it time to find (build) another. DIY Enclosed Trailer | Building an Enclosed Trailer


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

rivertranced said:


> However, they just gave a sneak peak to their new rack: the Piston Pro X. This thing looks like a beast and solves the few minor pain points I have with the current rack (including the ability to easily swing up and down the 4 bike rack when fully loaded). They sent a teaser video yesterday - check it out. I'd strongly consider selling my 2.0 for the Piston, but if you're in the market for a new rack I'd that this one a strong look.


The Piston Pro will be the next game-changer. I'd buy one when they're shipped in March (just kidding, I wouldn't wait for them to ship, I live 5 miles from their HQ) but my NV 1.0 is still going strong and doesn't warrant replacement. It looks awesome. Expect pneumatic springs and LED tail lights on the next generation of Thule racks.


----------



## jwesleycdn (Aug 17, 2021)

BmanInTheD said:


> I had a Lolo last year and sold it and bought a Velocirax 5x, which holds 5 bikes with a wider spacing. I can't think of a single aspect in which the Lolo is better than the Velocirax.


*AH-GREED! *Both are around the same price point, but the Velocirax has a MUCH bigger value proposition: 

hydraulic supported hinge,
roll-on loading (no lift),
ROCK solid engineering and materials,
thick rubber strapping
mounting to hold your bikes in the garage
any bike can go on it
*BIG miss @MTBR_NEWS!!*


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i can see this if hauling more than 2 bikes


----------



## jwesleycdn (Aug 17, 2021)

Yep, my comment is comparing the Lolo and Velocirax. Was quite strange that only one vertical rack made the list and majority were trays.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

agree


----------



## Old school dude (Sep 29, 2021)

I really like the thule t2 classic we got this summer. It's been really good. I wish the release lever was done better. But does the job. Loading and unloading the bikes is easy enough.


----------



## mb2112 (Mar 5, 2013)

trimess said:


> I'm going to make a plug for a budget rack not mentioned here: the Swagman Quad 2+2 (I got mine for $530 off Amazon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The downside of racks that clamp on the top tube is the clamp can wear a hole in the finish. Happened to a nice carbon bike of mine after after a long road trip. I'll always go with a rack that clamps on the tires from now on. One Up's are great but personally I don't like the look. I love my Kuat for looks and function, and their customer service is fantastic.


----------



## Borgf15 (Jun 5, 2012)

jwesleycdn said:


> Yep, my comment is comparing the Lolo and Velocirax. Was quite strange that only one vertical rack made the list and majority were trays.


Velocirax apparently didn't pay the fee to be "included." lol

I have one and agree 100% with your assessment.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I had an NV core which was a stripped down version of the NV 1.0. No bike stand. I loved it. Had to call customer service several different times about the lock corroding internally. Each time they sent out a new lock for free. Will be purchasing another NV soon as my original didn't fair well in being rear ended.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

What is the the BEST eMTB RACK?


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I just can't see paying hundreds more than my Hollywood/Swagman rack. It is simple, works and is dirt cheap.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

CHROMAG19 said:


> What is the the BEST eMTB RACK?


Depends on the weight of the ebike, and how many bikes you plan on adding. Due to it's compactness compared to others, even Quikr (4" shorter with 4 trays) the OneUp Super Duty takes the cake @ 75lbs per spot with the 2 tray, or ": For 2” Super Duty Double, with addition of two Add-Ons (sold separately), this rack can hold a maximum of four bikes when all bikes are 50 lb or less. If any bike weighs 51 lb – 75 lb, only one Add-On may be used."

The Velocirax can do 55lb/spot with 4 max. They do recommend removing the batteries if possible.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Similar to the Velocirax, the Lolo has a 220 lbs carrying capacity. In the 4 bike configuration, that is 55 lbs/ea. In 6 bike configuration, <37 lbs/ea. I could not find anywhere they list a max weight for any single bike.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

REZEN said:


> Depends on the weight of the ebike, and how many bikes you plan on adding. Due to it's compactness compared to others, even Quikr (4" shorter with 4 trays) the OneUp Super Duty takes the cake @ 75lbs per spot with the 2 tray, or ": For 2” Super Duty Double, with addition of two Add-Ons (sold separately), this rack can hold a maximum of four bikes when all bikes are 50 lb or less. If any bike weighs 51 lb – 75 lb, only one Add-On may be used."
> 
> The Velocirax can do 55lb/spot with 4 max. They do recommend removing the batteries if possible.


Thanks . Would say I would be hauling 2-4 full size eMTB averaging 49-57 lbs.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

rivertranced said:


> I had the Kuat NV 1.0 and now have the 2.0. I've also owned a couple of racks from Thule and Rockymounts. IMO the Kuat is hands-down the best looking, and is among the highest quality racks out there. Both of the Kuats I've owned have functioned flawlessly, and withstood a good amount of use and abuse (they live on my cars 24/7, and I regularly take them on dirt roads, switch them out between 2-bike and 4-bike mode, etc). The design is very well thought out - for example, the height of the rack in the folded position is much lower than that of my old Thule, which means it doesn't interfere with my backup camera. In addition, their customer service is OUTSTANDING. I've called to order accessories a couple times, and both times the agent just waived the charges and sent the accessories for free - just to surprise and delight. As they say when you call, it's "face melting customer service." However, they just gave a sneak peak to their new rack: the Piston Pro X. This thing looks like a beast and solves the few minor pain points I have with the current rack (including the ability to easily swing up and down the 4 bike rack when fully loaded). They sent a teaser video yesterday - check it out. I'd strongly consider selling my 2.0 for the Piston, but if you're in the market for a new rack I'd that this one a strong look.


wow. That Piston Pro X, looks pretty sweet. But I would be concerned that something can tap the piston and activate the opening while on the move. Seems pretty easy to hit or lean on or something.

Also just heard the price point….. $1400 for a 2 bike carrier for that Piston Pro X. Damn. Those I referred tail lights and Kashima coating drive the price up a ton. Even with all that I would still want to check it out in person.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

in my 5 mins of looking at the kuat site, i couldn't find where they are made? $1400 is getting stupid for a rack. take the lights off and go for good ol reflector tape, keep the puffy paint logo and we can keep the lock tool in the glove box. i don't need a key to unlock the key. one handed method to unlock seems sketchy, so the tag imo is just fvcking retarded. i'll stick with one up

edit: made in china.


----------



## jamespc (Oct 3, 2015)

I really like my 6 place Lolo. I carry a mix of drop bar and mountain bikes and it does well with all. I like how slim the profile is when it's not loaded. 

I'm considering buying their swing away, but it's as expensive as the rack, yikes! But it appears pretty bomb proof. 

I also like the led light option and might need that for visibility. 


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

